# First "real" issue



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

59,425Mi, driver side CV shaft is on it's way to the recycling bin in the sky  . Has almost a full inch of play in both ends so it looks like the bearings are coming apart. SHOULD be covered under the powertrain warranty so as long as it gets fixed I'm not overly concerned with it. 60K is a good run.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

60 a good run for a CV shaft? I guess I haven't replaced CV shafts often enough. 

Let us know if it's covered under powertrain. That will be pretty good news for all.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

No, 60K with no real problems that sidelined the car.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

You talking about the CV shaft or the CV joints? If it's one or both of the joints, better get it fixed real soon because when they come apart, there will be pieces and ball bearings all over the road and you don't go no moe. Tow job............


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

It would be real interesting to see what failed, boots or bearings or other. Let us know, please.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Boots are fine, it is internal.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I worked at a GM Steering Gear plant which along with another plant manufactured all GM half shafts. They were then intended to last WELL over 100,000 mi. All of that work was then transferred to Delphi and later outsourced to who knows where. A 60,000 mi failure is unacceptable but not unheard of.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yates said:


> I worked at a GM Steering Gear plant which along with another plant manufactured all GM half shafts. They were then intended to last WELL over 100,000 mi. All of that work was then transferred to Delphi and later outsourced to who knows where. A 60,000 mi failure is unacceptable but not unheard of.


It happens, sometimes stuff just breaks. Not gonna lose any sleep over it. You can call it unacceptable but no company is going to put out 100% flaw free pieces that are mass produced. With more than 500,000 Cruzes out there that is a million half shafts, even with a 1% defect rate which would be mind boggling you are still talking 1000 bad half shafts.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> ... no company is going to put out 100% flaw free pieces that are mass produced.


That reminds me of about when IBM first ordered some components from a Japanese manufacturer, back in the dim, dark ages of the 1950's or 1960's.

As was common, the order for "1000 units" was specified as having "no more than 4% failure rate".

When they opened up the shipment, they found the 1000 items (I wish I could recall what they were, caps, or diodes, some slightly special variant of a standard piece) and a large envelope containing the 40 "failed units."

100% delivery can be done, it just *costs* more.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

So what was the outcome? was it covered?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> That reminds me of about when IBM first ordered some components from a Japanese manufacturer, back in the dim, dark ages of the 1950's or 1960's.
> 
> As was common, the order for "1000 units" was specified as having "no more than 4% failure rate".
> 
> ...


100% delivery is being done. The axle in question failed in actual use after 60k miles of real world testing. No test for that.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

It's def covered according to them, I have the 100K warranty (forgot about that). To be honest I haven't even checked. I won't be home for a few weeks so the old man will pick it up when it is done. I'll let you know.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> 100% delivery is being done. The axle in question failed in actual use after 60k miles of real world testing. No test for that.


I agree. I've put 60K on the car in 2 years and I haven't exactly been kind to it. It goes up and down the Jersey Turnpike, through NYC, has been through 2 winters of NE roads (if you live in this area you understand), driven to SC twice, driven to OK where I took it friggin storm chasing on dirt and gravel roads, driven to Florida. I'm actually surprised the little sucker is holding up as good as it is.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Just get a nice vibration? no play at diff though?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

No play at the diff or the wheel bearing, all of it is in the shaft


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Yates said:


> I worked at a GM Steering Gear plant which along with another plant manufactured all GM half shafts. They were then intended to last WELL over 100,000 mi. All of that work was then transferred to Delphi and later outsourced to who knows where. A 60,000 mi failure is unacceptable but not unheard of.


I knew people and engineers that worked at SSG and their CVs were designed with a 250K lifespan and some OEMs claimed that was too long of a life span. Too much quality is considered a waste by some. They charted their failure rate not in % but PPM, parts per million.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

PPM is a %age, it's just a higher resolution for the more capable processes we have these days

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> I knew people and engineers that worked at SSG and their CVs were designed with a 250K lifespan and some OEMs claimed that was too long of a life span. Too much quality is considered a waste by some. They charted their failure rate not in % but PPM, parts per million.


Half shaft failures were usually traced back to the Steering Gear plants that made them. In the three years I worked at our plant only three failures were reported out of millions made. They were because a couple wrong size spider bearings got inserted and those were detected at the assembly plant before they made it to the consumer. Like I said I have no idea who makes GM half shafts these days.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Roccityroller said:


> PPM is a %age, it's just a higher resolution


Yeah, could you imagine a tracking board using 0.0007% as a goal?

Now the Chinese bought and run the old Saginaw Steering Gear(SSG) plant, AKA Delphi, AKA Nexteer.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

"well in the last qtr we showed a .000001% improvement in quality" 

LOL

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------

